# Noctua NH-D 15 Lüftertausch möglich?



## toka1971 (22. Februar 2016)

*Noctua NH-D 15 Lüftertausch möglich?*

Hallo PCGH´ler,

ich denke derzeit darüber nach meinen PC in ein Corsair Carbide Series 540 Air umziehen zu lasen und Zeitgleich von WaKü auf LuKü umzustellen.
Hierfür hab ich mir den NH-D 15 ausgesucht. Allerdings finde ich die originalen Lüfter ziemlich häßlich. Sie sind gut, keine Frage, aber halt häßlich 
Daher würd ich gern wissen ob ich diese ggf. z.B. gegen 140er NB eLoop´s tauschen könnte? Passen dann die Klammern noch??
Vieleicht hat hier ja schon jemand Erfahrung mit dem Thema.
Wäre für eure Tips echt Dankbar.

Gruß,

Toka


----------



## Abductee (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH-D 15 Lüftertausch möglich??*

Nein die passen nicht.
Die Lüfterklammern brauchen einen Lochabstand für 120mm-Lüfter.
Entweder du nimmst einen 120er Lüfter oder einen Noctua-Redux.
Noctua NF-P14r redux-1500 PWM 140mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
(liegt dann aber nicht mehr entkoppelt auf)


----------



## Adi1 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH-D 15 Lüftertausch möglich??*

Naja, wer sich den NH-D15 kauft,

möchte eine max. Kühlungsperformance,

bei diesem Kühler den Lüfter zu wechseln, 

ist eigentlich ziemlich sinnfrei


----------



## herbyka (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH-D 15 Lüftertausch möglich??*

Die Klammern sind für 120mm Montagelöcher, dürften dann bei den 140er Lüftern nicht passen!


----------



## MfDoom (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH-D 15 Lüftertausch möglich??*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Naja, wer sich den NH-D15 kauft,
> 
> möchte eine max. Kühlungsperformance,
> 
> ...



zumal die Lüfter ca. die Hälfte vom Kaufpreis ausmachen


----------



## herbyka (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH-D 15 Lüftertausch möglich??*

Wenn die aber nicht gefallen, sind ja nun auch Geschmackssache!


----------



## MfDoom (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH-D 15 Lüftertausch möglich??*

Du kannst jeden anderen Lüfter draufschnallen den du möchtest, z.B. mit Kabelbindern. Die Originalen Lüfterklammern passen wie schon gesagt, nur auf Lochweite von 120ern.
Die Redux sind doch eine ALternative, sehen cooler aus. Haben halt ein abgespecktes Kugellager aber das fällt wahrscheinlich erst nach ein paar Jahren Nutzung wirklich auf.


----------



## toka1971 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH-D 15 Lüftertausch möglich??*

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank für eure Antworten. Schade das es nicht funktioniert.

@Adi

Das die Lüfter speziell für den Kühler sind und einen Teil seiner Performance ausmachen ist mir bewust. Allerdings sollten die eLoops ähnlich gut sein, oder?
Daher verstehe ich auch nicht, warum ein Lüftertausch "sinnfrei" wäre.
Würde ich schlechtere Lüfter, irgendein billig / Nutzlosschrott verbauen wollen, würde ich das ja verstehen, aber bei eLoops??
Kannst Du das vieleicht näher erklären?


----------



## MfDoom (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH-D 15 Lüftertausch möglich??*

Du hättest gleiche einen anderen Kühler kaufen können, bei dem andere Lüfter dabei sind, welche dir gefallen. Wäre um einiges billiger, ich nehme an darauf möchte Adi hinaus.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH-D 15 Lüftertausch möglich??*

Hast du den Kühler denn schon?
Wenn ja, dann würde ich ehrlich gesagt keine eLoop draufschnallen. Die sind nämlich 29mm tief und dürften bei einem Doppelturm in der mittigen Platzierung auch nicht sonderlich leise sein (Stichwort "Sog-Problematik").
Würde da vielleicht eher ein paar TY-147A (fast baugleich zu den A15, allerdings in s/w gehalten) oder F140MP draufklemmen.
Ob der Wechsel überhaupt Sinn macht, sei allerdings dahingestellt.



MfDoom schrieb:


> Haben halt ein abgespecktes Kugellager aber das fällt wahrscheinlich erst nach ein paar Jahren Nutzung wirklich auf.


Wer hat dir denn den Murks erzählt? ^^
Noctua verbaut aus Prinzip nur SSO-Gleitlager, in diesem Fall der ersten Generation.


----------



## buggs001 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH-D 15 Lüftertausch möglich??*

Gibt schon ein paar 140er-Lüfter welche einen Lochabstand für 120er haben.
Wie z.B. die da:
EKL Alpenföhn Wing Boost 2 140mm (84000000098) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
Phanteks PH-F140HP weiß (PH-F140HP_WT) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
Scythe Glide Stream 140 PWM (SY1425HB12M-P) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

Du musst die ja Noctua-Lüfter nicht gleich wegschmeißen.
Entweder an einer Stelle verbauen, wo Du sie nicht siehst, oder auch verkaufen.
Dann waren die Lüfter wenigstens nicht ganz unsinnig.


----------



## MfDoom (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH-D 15 Lüftertausch möglich??*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Hast du den Kühler denn schon?
> Wenn ja, dann würde ich ehrlich gesagt keine eLoop draufschnallen. Die sind nämlich 29mm tief und dürften bei einem Doppelturm in der mittigen Platzierung auch nicht sonderlich leise sein (Stichwort "Sog-Problematik").
> Würde da vielleicht eher ein paar TY-147A (fast baugleich zu den A15, allerdings in s/w gehalten) oder F140MP draufklemmen.
> Ob der Wechsel überhaupt Sinn macht, sei allerdings dahingestellt.
> ...



Beim SSO2 ist die Lagerschale aus Messing, nicht aus Kunststoff wie beim SSO-Lager der Redux-Lüfter. Ausserdem wird afaik ein weniger hochwertiger Kunsstoff verwendet als bei den normalen Noctuas, das dürfte sich nach ein paar Jahren Nutzung in der Laustärke bemerkbar machen
Hier ist die Quelle dafür, Narbennarr hat ein nettes Review über die Redux gemacht.


Ich würde die Lüfter auch nicht wegschmeissen, sie sind mehr wert als der Kühlkörper ^^


----------



## DerKabelbinder (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH-D 15 Lüftertausch möglich??*

Sowohl die SSO als auch die SSO2 haben Schalen aus Messing. Ich wüsste nicht, warum man für die Redux-Serie da eine Ausnahme machen sollte 


Edit:
Danke, werde ich mir ansehen.


----------



## MfDoom (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH-D 15 Lüftertausch möglich??*

Wie gesagt, mehr als eine Quelle kann ich nicht angeben 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=837438&d=1436722607


----------



## DerKabelbinder (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH-D 15 Lüftertausch möglich??*

Tatsächlich, das ist mir wohl entgangen.
Hatte aufgrund der Bezeichnung direkt auf die herkömmliche Messing-Variante gechlossen. Die Unterschiede gehen anscheinend auch nur aus der Tabelle hervor. In der Beschreibung der Serie selbst wird das selbstverständlich auch nirgendwo erwähnt bzw. genauer differenziert.
Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## MfDoom (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH-D 15 Lüftertausch möglich??*

Noctuas sind hautfarbener Lüfterporn, die kann man eigentlich nur mit Stolz im Rechner haben, sie auszutauschen ist irgendwie


----------



## toka1971 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH-D 15 Lüftertausch möglich??*

Hi nochmals,

MfDoom, grundsätzlich stimme ich Dir ja zu, ja die Lüfter sind echt Klasse. Aber wenn meine Hardware in ein neues Gehäuse umziehen sollte, dann bitte mit einem stimmigen Farbkonzept.
Also entweder schwarz/weiß, schwarz/rot oder schwarz/blau. 
Und da sehen die Noctua Lüfter eben nicht wircklich passend ( gut ) aus.

Aber wie auch immer, ein austausch ist ja nicht ohne weiteres möglich. Also, was solls


----------



## DerKabelbinder (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH-D 15 Lüftertausch möglich?*

Thermalright TY-147A Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Mit denen könnte man es versuchen. Sind vom Design her wie gesagt fast identisch zu den A15, nur eben in s/w.
Haben allerdings auch ein vergleichsweise einfacheres (Flüssig-)Lager und einen plumpen Rahmen ohne Entkopplung und sonstiges Drumherum.

Oder nimm halt ein paar reguläre 140mm und befestige sie mit Kabelbindern oder angepassten Klammern.
Phanteks PH-F140MP schwarz (PH-F140MP_BBK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Produktvergleich AeroCool Dead Silence White Edition 140mm (EN51639), AeroCool Dead Silence Red Edition 140mm (EN51615), AeroCool Dead Silence Blue Edition 140mm (EN51622) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Fafafin (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH-D 15 Lüftertausch möglich?*

Wenn man doch schon den Schritt zur Wakü gemacht hat, welchen Grund kann es da geben, auf ein Air540 mit NH-D15 zu wechseln?
Eine Wakü kühlt besser und ist leiser als Luftkühlung im Air540. Warum also?


----------



## keks4 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH-D 15 Lüftertausch möglich?*

Hast du den Kühler den schon bestellt? Wenn nicht kannst du dir ja den EKL Olymp ansehen, ein wenig günstiger, ein wenig besser, uuund sieht nicht bescheuert aus  gibt auch hier im Forum ein Review dazu


----------



## Jarafi (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH-D 15 Lüftertausch möglich?*

Soweit ich weiss, kannst du an den D15 normale Lüfter dranpacken. Abhängig von deren Bohrungen. Ich Frage das Morgen mal nach . 

Grüße


----------



## DerKabelbinder (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH-D 15 Lüftertausch möglich?*

Der Lochabstand sollte 105mm betragen. Den findet man normalerweise nur bei 120mm Lüftern vor.


----------



## buggs001 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH-D 15 Lüftertausch möglich?*

Im "Notfall" kannst Du auch 2x 120er-Lüfter montieren.

Damit ist der D15 aber kastriert und dei Anschaffung stellt sich arg in Frage.


----------



## Abductee (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH-D 15 Lüftertausch möglich?*

Der NH-D15 läuft mit 120mm Lüfter nicht viel schlechter.
Die Geräuschkulisse ist durch die größeren Lüfter mit weniger Drehzahl etwas angenehmer.
Wenn dich die Farbe wirklich so stört, montier einfach 120er Lüfter.
Ich betreib den Vorgänger nur mit einem mittleren Lüfter auf wenig Drehzahl und die Leistung ist völlig ausreichend.


----------

